# RO system



## Real78 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok I wanted to get somebodys opinion about one of those 60-70 dollar RO systems off eBay. Has anyone purchased or used one before?


----------



## dragracer (Feb 9, 2010)

I am also in the market for one and have looked at several and spoken to some who have one. the problem I have is the ratio of good to bad water, and the fact that you need to have a pump prior to the filters of about 60 PSI. get it through the filters. The ones I am leaning towards cost about 200 to 250. Unless you have a very small need for water, it would probably be better to go with more than you need for now, unless it is strictly a budget situation, in which case I would get what you could afford for now. Hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## Growdude (Feb 9, 2010)

I have one and its great, I fill a 20 gal drum with mine and use the water as needed.

My water psi is about 40 psi and it still works.

You can buy one with the booster pump if need be.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

I have and use R/O filter that I purchased from here

hXXp://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems

Works great.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have no choice now but to get a RO system. I was getting water from the store and the ppm was around 20-40ppm now it is around 110-140ppm which is out of hand. My bottle water is 34ppm max and I am going to check out a different store later next week. So by then I hope to have the money to buy a cheap RO system just to get me by.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 9, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I have one and its great, I fill a 20 gal drum with mine and use the water as needed.
> 
> My water psi is about 40 psi and it still works.
> 
> You can buy one with the booster pump if need be.



How do you know what your psi would be from a sink?


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 9, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have and use R/O filter that I purchased from here
> 
> hXXp://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems
> 
> Works great.



pcduck, awesome link.  which system did you get?


----------



## Growdude (Feb 9, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> How do you know what your psi would be from a sink?


 
Its whatever your water pressure is....Its the same everywhere in your house.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 9, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> pcduck, awesome link.  which system did you get?





The 75 gal/day 5 stage deluxe system is the one I purchased. Besides the garden I use it for cooking and coffee. Makes a great cup of coffee


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 9, 2010)

i think i might just get the 75 gpd plus system.  i should be good with that.  thanks!


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 10, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> How do you know what your psi would be from a sink?


 


Get a pressure tester from hardware store cheap..Screws on your spicket outside or on utility sink.


----------



## oneshot (Feb 10, 2010)

I use rain water here but the snow water is better,thought!
Oneshot


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2010)

> I use rain water here but the snow water is better,thought!
> Oneshot




I sure hope ya got a big space. Takes a whole lot of snow to make one gallon of water


----------



## viper (Feb 11, 2010)

pcduck ,   do you have to add anything like calmag to your ro water ?, i had to resort back to bottled water cause i couldnt get the one i bought  dialed in --- its not the same as yours .


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

viper said:
			
		

> pcduck ,   do you have to add anything like calmag to your ro water ?, i had to resort back to bottled water cause i couldnt get the one i bought  dialed in --- its not the same as yours .




I sometimes add calmag for the 3rd and 4th week of flower and that is it.


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 13, 2010)

ok, so i purchased the "plus" 5 stage one.  should be here next wed.  it was $216 shipped.  once i get it up an running i'll let you guys know my thoughts on it.

thanks again pcduck.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

*surreptitious* This shipment will not be shipped stealth, be prepared there will be advertising on outside of box about fish...nice tank you got.:rofl:


----------



## Real78 (Feb 19, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> ok, so i purchased the "plus" 5 stage one.  should be here next wed.  it was $216 shipped.  once i get it up an running i'll let you guys know my thoughts on it.
> 
> thanks again pcduck.



Did you get it yet? I am looking on-line for one as we speak.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 19, 2010)

So as far as I can see everyone has paid 120 and up? No one has the 60-80 dollar one?


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 22, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *surreptitious* This shipment will not be shipped stealth, be prepared there will be advertising on outside of box about fish...nice tank you got.:rofl:



actually, it was pretty stealthy!  plain box lol


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 22, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> Did you get it yet? I am looking on-line for one as we speak.



yes, i got it.  it's awesome.  it was really easy to install on the kitchen sink (i'm a renter and did not want a permanent fixture, also, RO wastes a lot of water and i dont need it all the time)

the TDS on it say that the PPM was zero.  I checked it with my hand held PPM reader and it said that it was 7 PPM.  either way i'm good with that.

worth ever penny of $216.  no more trips to walmart for water for me!


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 22, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> So as far as I can see everyone has paid 120 and up? No one has the 60-80 dollar one?



no sir.  my opinion on the matter is that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 23, 2010)

MAN, that's my saying. LOL


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I have no choice now but to get a RO system. I was getting water from the store and the ppm was around 20-40ppm now it is around 110-140ppm which is out of hand. My bottle water is 34ppm max and I am going to check out a different store later next week. So by then I hope to have the money to buy a cheap RO system just to get me by.



Dude I grow with tap water that has 230 ppm and I dont have any issues..


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 23, 2010)

my tap water is about 300-400ppm and my plants did not like it at all.  they love the RO water though.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dude I grow with tap water that has 230 ppm and I dont have any issues..



I will have to give that a test run to see how they do.


----------



## D3 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have an Aquasky under the sink type. Works great, recovers fast & a ppm of around 30.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dude I grow with tap water that has 230 ppm and I dont have any issues..




I am not say this is bad or good but it is 230 ppms of unknowns and buffers. One of the best advantages of R/O is that is removes the buffers that most municipalities use in their water supply. When these buffers are removed many nutes when added to R/O will place the pH at the proper range  without adding pH up or down. I know GH places buffers in their GH 3 part that does exactly that. Really takes most of the pH problems away.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have and use R/O filter that I purchased from here
> 
> hXXp://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems
> 
> Works great.



Great link!  I bookmarked it.

I'm not in the market at the moment, but had no idea that standard RO units did not remove chloramine.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am not say this is bad or good but it is 230 ppms of unknowns and buffers. One of the best advantages of R/O is that is removes the buffers that most municipalities use in their water supply. When these buffers are removed many nutes when added to R/O will place the pH at the proper range  without adding pH up or down. I know GH places buffers in their GH 3 part that does exactly that. Really takes most of the pH problems away.




I just mixed my nutes and I didnt have to add a drop of PH adjuster... I may be at 230 ppm but my PH is 7.25 out of the tap... I have no issues with my tap water, it doesnt even smell like chlorine, but Im sure there is some in there...


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 25, 2010)

Not sure the rules on posting links, so my apologies in advance. 
wwwairwaterice.com/product/1TYPHOON/Typhoon-5-stage-RODI-Reefkeeper-75-GPD.html

This unit is very popular in the Reef keeping world, and I have had one up running the last three years with zero issues.
:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> no sir. my opinion on the matter is that you get what you pay for.


 
If your not using the RO system for drinking water dont waste your money on 5+ stage systems, there is no "taste" for your plants.

The $69.00 portable unit is 100 gal per day and is much easyer to fill large containers.

To pay $213.00 for a system that still uses the sink tap is crazy.

Trust me if your thinking of getting a RO sys. for your plants this is the one to get.
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-100GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter-PO4-100_W0QQitemZ380210084591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item5886497aef


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

Growdude I think he uses the facet tap for portability, he rents and does not want a permanent unit.They send 3 different parts so you can hook it up the water supply the way you want to. I placed a "T"  before the RO enters the DI filter, so that the RO that will be used to water my plants will not go through the DI filter that I use for coffee and cooking and drinking.


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 27, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Growdude I think he uses the facet tap for portability, he rents and does not want a permanent unit.They send 3 different parts so you can hook it up the water supply the way you want to. I placed a "T"  before the RO enters the DI filter, so that the RO that will be used to water my plants will not go through the DI filter that I use for coffee and cooking and drinking.



yes, i was doing it for portability.  i do rent my place and didnt want anything permanent.

the DI is the extra canister with the unit?  you bypass the DI for water going to your plants?  Does water get purified faster this way?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> yes, i was doing it for portability.  i do rent my place and didnt want anything permanent.
> 
> the DI is the extra canister with the unit?  you bypass the DI for water going to your plants?  Does water get purified faster this way?



Yes the DI is the self contained canister but no it does not purify the water any faster, just saves on the cost of having to replace your DI filter as often.


----------



## PieRsquare (Mar 11, 2010)

alexjoan said:
			
		

> *eBay  filterdirect: Residential RO System R05*
> 75-85 gallons/day
> $135
> 98% contaminant removal
> ...


 
Hey, thanks for the information, alexjoan. Do you have a link you could post for the one I quoted above, from your post? That's a perfect size for me and I sure am tired of going to fill 5 gallon bottles. I only have 6 of them, but it sure would be convieient to fill them at home.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 11, 2010)

I got mine at Costco.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

I just bought the Growdude one for 70 bucks. It's gonna be perfect for me, no need to spend more imo. But I have killer well water, I just need the RO filter for that little extra goodness it gives.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am not say this is bad or good but it is 230 ppms of unknowns and buffers. One of the best advantages of R/O is that is removes the buffers that most municipalities use in their water supply. When these buffers are removed many nutes when added to R/O will place the pH at the proper range without adding pH up or down. I know GH places buffers in their GH 3 part that does exactly that. Really takes most of the pH problems away.


 
*GH3 part also makes a hardwater brand of micro.. which helps the ph.. for those who have hardwater..*
*LH*


----------

